# oh wow I have no clue -help plz-



## my jizz of apathy (Nov 18, 2013)

I don't know who I am, 

Help needed!

1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?

Basically just reading all the stereotypes of each function. I seem to align with them all. 

2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?

Earlier in life I wanted to help put the species on a sustainable path. I actually envisioned doing great things. I'm over 30 now... now I'm just a silent observer for most of my time. I have no more yearnings. 

3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.

Control. Appreciation. Respect. I liked how others perceived me, and how I perceived myself. I'm at my finest drunk, stoned, and damage-controlling situations instantaneously, where others are still unaware of what's transpiring. I feel my best when I perform brilliantly, and with little-effort, returning back to looking like a foolish idiot the next moment. 

4) What makes you feel inferior?

Society. Trying to fit into this assumed static, yet really dynamic, "norm". 

5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)

Ultimately, I try to align my decisions with what provides the best long-term benefits for the most people, while concurrently causing the least detriments in the process. Each circumstance is individuated. Each bit of context must be weighed to align with my golden rule. 

6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?

Depends on the project, and my relation to it when considering my talents and skillset. Some projects are best left to the flow of 'things'. Others must be dealt with a degree of control in outcome. I mean is this to goof around, or mission-critical, here? It does matter. 

7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it? 

I can think of more than a few, and each one is different. I'm too aware that the one in which I choose to describe, will be used to try and type me. That makes my choice to share biased, to whatever I think and feel is best for me to be typed as. I choose not to describe. It might be better to ask to describe more than one situation. 

8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)

It depends on the task. When I'm learning a new board game, I like to know the end goal first. If the details are too boring for me to absorb, I'll then ask to wing-it and have a trial run. This usually gives me "beginners luck" because the subconscious is entertained enough to perform some magic. I'm 1 part hands on, 1 part theorizing, and one part memorizing. 

9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?

I'm as organized as absolutely must be. Usually that's very little. To find something in my pig-sty, I just feel my way into it. Usually a birds eye view of the object pops in mind. So I'd say my organization is seemingly unorganized. A little on the exterior, and moreso internally. Put the two together and you've mapped out enough territory and objects to get your way through it all... until you can't... when I can no longer easily find stuff, it's super-fast cleaning **** and span, which gives me a couple more months or so of properly junktifying my place down. 

10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?

Both. I see no reason to limit myself to an either/or here. The principals can act like short-cuts, but if you're not certain, look for data. Data never hurts to back up your position, even if you're certain based on principals alone. 

11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?

I don't understand this "being yourself" business. Even the wannabes are still a wannabe. That is who they are. They are being their selves. I don't go out of my way to make every group happy. Gave that up long ago. Not sure which answer is best here. Maybe I'll go with: not applicable. 

12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?

how the hell does it flow like that in some people's minds?! I'm constantly thinking, and not always speaking. thinking comes before and after I speak. the thoughts are never fully refined, before or after I speak. There's always more thought which could come in at some point verbally.. I prefer talking with one or two people at once. Groups are more tricky to deal with. I usually just roam around, and walk more than talk.

13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?

Some actions require immediate action. Then I act! Others require deep thought before-hand. Then I sit and ponder. It depends. I think neither action, nor words are superior, or more influential, than the other. It depends on the individuals involved, and the context surrounding their specific situation. 

14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?

Depends. If I've got pot, proly stay in and bake the night away. If I'm potless, maybe go out. The night scene is rather dull and boring these years. Same drama, different fools. No thank you. 

15) How do you act when you're stressed out?

Depends. Sometimes stress brings out the best in me, and other times I snap a little. If it's an acute stressful situation, I'll usually excel. If it's a chronic stressful event in my life... say I haven't had much sleep for the last 10 days, have been stuck in my head over someone, and can't find a resolution... eventually I'll snap and bite off a few heads, verbally speaking, and be forced to come to a conclusion on the matter. 

16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?

People assume. You find simple minds that think very black and white, and make mounds of assumptions about you for no good reason. I can't stand the simple minded. 

17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?

Yes. Plenty of things. I like to talk about social/cultural/political/environmental trends that are evolving. I like to hear people's perspectives, anecdotes, and bits of wisdom related to where we've come from, where we are, and where we seem to be / should be heading in the future. If I'm already walking into a situation with something deep in mind, it doesn't much matter what the topic starts out to be, I'll end up relating it to what I'm pondering, and get the group involved in discussing what I want to. They thrive off my passion. 

18) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life

Superficial trends, except for their deeper meaning which we are unconsciously slaves to. I don't care for gossip. I have no clue who 99% of celebrities are, and would love to keep it that way. Don't tell me about your god, or your cute little mini chowawa... I don't care. 

19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? ? What would your friends never say about your personality ?

Eccentric, & ambivalent. I'm fatalistic, and misanthropic. This being potentially "wrong" has yet to be decided. My friends would never call me normal. 

20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing?

Puffing,
&
Thinking
is good enough


----------



## Velasquez (Jul 3, 2012)

Clear cut INTJ


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

Velasquez said:


> Clear cut INTJ


Why do you think INTJ more than INTP?


----------



## Velasquez (Jul 3, 2012)

Sporadic Aura said:


> Why do you think INTJ more than INTP?


Likes having goals. Had grand visions for saving the species early on in life. Likes being 'respected'. Likes being in control. Thinks long term. Finds details boring. Is disorganised. 'Can't stand the simple minded' (INTPs will generally at least attempt to pretend that they can tolerate simple minded people). Identifies as 'misanthropic and fatalistic'. 

All point to INTJ over INTP.


----------



## my jizz of apathy (Nov 18, 2013)

Hmmm why not entj over entp, vs their introverted variants. 

Im drunk and curious. .

Tbc..


----------



## Velasquez (Jul 3, 2012)

my jizz of apathy said:


> Hmmm why not entj over entp, vs their introverted variants.
> 
> Im drunk and curious. .
> 
> Tbc..


Well, I did consider ENTJ, but you seem like more of a thinking man than a man of action. Generally NTPs have no interest in being 'respected' or being 'in control', and don't really do goals. They also rarely identify themselves as 'misanthropic and fatalistic'. Sometimes (Bill Hicks (ENTP), but if you look at the way he actually behaved, he can't have been _that_ misanthropic and fatalistic), but rarely. On the other hand, INTJs identifying themselves as 'misanthropic and fatalistic' is pretty common.


----------



## tery999 (Jul 21, 2013)

The first thing that came into my mind is INTP.


----------



## my jizz of apathy (Nov 18, 2013)

Well then I'm stuck with the top three choices I came into this with: INTP, ENTP, & INTJ. 

For whatever it's worth, I don't much identify with people, but Bill Hicks is the exception. 

I'm not 100% fatalistic, and misanthropic. Much of how I am today has been shaped into me by experiences over the decades. I'm basically a-okay with elite over-rulers wiping out all the scum and idiots of the species... shaping us up a bit. That shows my misanthropy, but I do relate to some people and think they're pretty awesome. I'm fatalistic in that I think no matter which angle we take to tackle global problems, the end result is the same.. a collapse of civilization, and depopulation in the billions. I didn't always think like this. It was only realized through years of study. 

My mom is a hardcore INTJ. Pretty sure I have intj-tendencies from her shaping me as I grew up. She was very strict with orderliness, and hyper-goal oriented. She expected me to have order in my life, and clear goals for the future. It didn't take from the get go. It was years of rebelling, and experimenting before I concluded that the woman has a reason for being the way she is, and in some ways her strategies for dealing with life are superior to my own... so I adapted. 

I'm thinking INTJ is not correct. Either INTP or ENTP seems to fit. Not sure I need to narrow it down any more than that.


----------



## Velasquez (Jul 3, 2012)

my jizz of apathy said:


> I'm thinking INTJ is not correct.


How come?


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

I agree with @Velasquez but also see a what I think is a strong Ti and even some low order Fe in that last post "I assume there must be value, so I will induct from that assumption" - similar to how Te interacts with logic. 

So, the million dollar question... stuck between INTP and INTJ because Ti is clear but so is Ni?

We get this problem on these here forums more often than you'd think. I typically suggest ISTP in these cases. I'll happily accept INTP if and when you can manifest a half-glimmer of Ne, meaningful Si, or can answer the very valid observations of Velasquez which speak distinctly towards Ni. 

For my part, I also noticed a distinct (and to me, alien) indication of Se from the initial post.

---------

Can I also suggest not typing off of Bill Hicks? Any celebrity, really. I am not convinced of his typing, and that should matter to everyone because I am the ultimate authority on such things, obviously. But, seriously, there are better paragons of NTP by a longshot than Bill Hicks. Consider Wayne Coyne or Richard Dawkins or something like that.


----------



## my jizz of apathy (Nov 18, 2013)

@Velasquez

It was explained above. I've taken on some of the traits associated with INTJ because my mother is an INTJ, and my friends usually end up being one as well. 

INTJ's are a different breed from the rest of the types. They are certain of things. I'm often uncertain. They have a peculiar walk, talk, and stare about them. I have my own style that isn't the same. They will usually focus their eyes (evil stare) on an individual, where as my eyes are bouncing around the room absorbing it all at once. When they need to focus, they will attempt to tune out everything.. my mom can't even have quiet background music playing when she must focus. I'm the opposite. Give me as much stimulus as my nervous system can handle. Penetrate me in every orifice while I got the bong gas mask on, and am sporting blaring headphones, I'm still kicking your ass in the video game, and thinking up new poetic lines in mind...


----------



## my jizz of apathy (Nov 18, 2013)

@arkigos

Wait a sec, so you see Ni in me and not Ne? Seriously? Interesting. People usually take me for an Ne dom.


----------



## Velasquez (Jul 3, 2012)

arkigos said:


> Can I also suggest not typing off of Bill Hicks? Any celebrity, really. I am not convinced of his typing, and that should matter to everyone because I am the ultimate authority on such things, obviously. But, seriously, there are better paragons of NTP by a longshot than Bill Hicks. Consider Wayne Coyne or Richard Dawkins or something like that.


I agree with this...I only bought up Bill Hicks to illustrate that misanthropy isn't necessarily linked to any particular type. (Nobody agrees with me that Bill Hicks is ENTP, but if you read something like Love All The People, where his essays and writings and stuff are collected, his Ti/Fe thing shines through pretty clearly) Richard Dawkins is another good example though (not particularly friendly/dogmatically stresses one central point of view etc. but is Ne/Fe). But you are correct...like I was telling all of those pesky INFJs...just because you can relate to somebody doesn't mean that they are the same type as you. Also I am the ultimate authority on what people's types are, not you.

Mr. Jizz - I'll respond to/read your post later, because I've got stuff to do now.


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

my jizz of apathy said:


> @_arkigos_
> 
> Wait a sec, so you see Ni in me and not Ne? Seriously? Interesting. People usually take me for an Ne dom.


Why?


----------



## my jizz of apathy (Nov 18, 2013)

Well I might as well continue on. I'm thinking maybe it's best to talk of how I was before my several adaptations through experience. 

I was a bit ADHDish as a child. Pretty sure it's just an Ne dom being as they are. Mind racing too fast, can't focus when the subject/pace is too much a bore. My crafty tools were a butter knife and duct tape. I took everything apart. There was a drive in me to visualize every internal component and know how they all related to each other. If I couldn't do it with the case on, it must come off. Several grades ahead in math and sciences. Duke's gifted and talented list... burned out of mediocrity in grade 6, and essentially quit right then. 

I was also an avid lucid dreamer. Was into bizarre phenomena. Had imaginary friends. Was highly sensitive. 

I almost think INFJ gone mad might be the case. I was once highly empathic, but am now mostly apathetic. Think maybe my Fe has retarded. Maybe I'm stuck in Ni-Ti loops? Well whatever the case, I must collect the monies to bet my toke on for the weekend. I'll check back on the thread later.

@Velasquez

Mr. Jizz is pleased.


----------



## Velasquez (Jul 3, 2012)

_"I'm at my finest drunk, stoned, and damage-controlling situations instantaneously, where others are still unaware of what's transpiring. I feel my best when I perform brilliantly, and with little-effort"

"I'll then ask to wing-it and have a trial run. This usually gives me "beginners luck" because the subconscious is entertained enough to perform some magic."

"To find something in my pig-sty, I just feel my way into it. Usually a birds eye view of the object pops in mind."

"Give me as much stimulus as my nervous system can handle. Penetrate me in every orifice while I got the bong gas mask on, and am sporting blaring headphones, I'm still kicking your ass in the video game, and thinking up new poetic lines in mind..."_

--

I'm sure this is all Ni stuff. My brain's broken and I'm finding it really hard to word what I'm trying to say here, but…Because Ni doms repress Se, they have this thing where they kind of like, desire to transcend or see themselves as transcending the world around them in a way. So going through these one by one…I'm at my best when I'm drunk/stoned etc. is like, '_my thinking kicks ass (Ni) regardless of the physical state that I'm in. The physical state is unimportant (inferior Se)'_. Your beginners luck thing is like _'I don't need to pay attention to what's actually in front of me (inferior Se) here, my subconscious will just do it for me (Ni)'_. Then we have _'although my room is untidy and the actual things are all over the place (inferior Se), it doesn't matter because I know where everything is in my head (Ni)'_. And the fourth point follows the same kinda thing as the first one '_I'm good at doing stuff despite what's actually going on in the world around me. What's happening around me is unimportant (inferior Se)_' (although one commonly held belief about introverts is that they work better when there's less simulation around them, Ni dominants can kinda be an exception to this. They'll take pride in the fact that they can work well despite their noisy environments, and thus doing so is kinda motivating to them). Ya dig?


----------



## my jizz of apathy (Nov 18, 2013)

@Velasquez

Okay so, that all makes sense. I don't, however, seem to have the same exact vibe as the other intj's I know. Do you think INFJ is a fit?


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

my jizz of apathy said:


> INTJ's are a different breed from the rest of the types. They are certain of things. I'm often uncertain. They have a peculiar walk, talk, and stare about them. I have my own style that isn't the same. They will usually focus their eyes (evil stare) on an individual, where as my eyes are bouncing around the room absorbing it all at once. When they need to focus, they will attempt to tune out everything..


I wouldn't dismiss a type because of some experiences of people of that type, it is after all about how you process information.
Also, why are you certain that these people are INTJs?


----------



## Boop (Oct 4, 2012)

It's not about Vibe. 

It's about the right thinking.

Do you have what it takes to be an INTJ?

Do you?...


----------



## my jizz of apathy (Nov 18, 2013)

@Boop

It's the other way around, kid. Does INTJ have what it takes to define me? I'm seeing more reasoning presented to see me as an INFJ. I have no desire to be an INTJ... just cause. If it's not a fit, so be it.


----------

